# Payment Posting Title?



## Lassal423 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am looking for various titles given to the people who post and process payments in a medical office.

What are these folks called in your office?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 13, 2010)

Lassal423 said:


> I am looking for various titles given to the people who post and process payments in a medical office.
> 
> What are these folks called in your office?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!



Where I work their title is Reibursement Operations  we call them the R/O for short.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 14, 2010)

Not terribly original, but the job descriptions are Biller I, Biller II, and Biller III, depending on duties and experience. Within those categories are the people who are posting payments.  We've creatively called them the "Payment Posters".


----------



## hopepg (Jul 14, 2010)

Receipt Posters


----------



## halebill (Jul 14, 2010)

Data Entry Staff


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 14, 2010)

Ours are considered adjudication as part of the Data Processing dept but no specific individual title.  However, these staff members only post the payments, we have A/R reps who handle the different insurance products and they verify that payment is correct.


----------



## TrishFLmom (Jul 14, 2010)

Ours are called Cash Analyst II and we have a separate A/R team that works the denials,incorrect payments, etc.....


----------



## kbreynolds (Jul 14, 2010)

Accounts Receivable Specialists


----------



## cerullhon (Jul 14, 2010)

Payment Poster!


----------



## halebill (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if I have seen another profession with such an elusive identity.


----------

